# hey tortuga



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

does this ring a bell.





just funnin with ya big guy.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Randall...you one BAAAAADDD Dude !!!!!!! 

See,,you birds didn't believe me with the wind-up rubber band thingy..LOL.. Wore out many a forefinger winding them things....but not in 1928...I wuz still just a gleam in my Daddy's eye bout then (but only by 3 years).:rotfl: 

Did enjoy that 'rag-time' background music, though....Bet that's the first time you every heard REAL music...not some raggedy-headed kid banging on some amped-up excuse for a real guitar... 

OK, Randall...what's the next installment of "boogering the old geezer"? You're gettin' mighty close to being written out of the Will.....:rotfl:


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

I wish more people that had access to the old films would take the time to make them digital so many years from now, people will still be able to enjoy them. Once they are gone, they are lost forever.

When I was a kid (this was the late 60's LOL) we could go to the Woolsworth and buy these little plane kits 25 cents then, and they had a rubber band for power. Lots of fun.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Tortuga said:


> Randall...you one BAAAAADDD Dude !!!!!!!
> 
> See,,you birds didn't believe me with the wind-up rubber band thingy..LOL.. Wore out many a forefinger winding them things....but not in 1928...I wuz still just a gleam in my Daddy's eye bout then (but only by 3 years).:rotfl:
> 
> ...


 i am sorry jim. your just such a great person that i like messin with ya.
i thought you might get a kik out of those old wind up airplanes. it took me 3 days to find that video. i had a wind up or 2 myself. i was just to poor to get a motor angelsm . don't write me out yet lol.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

He11, Randall...just pullin' yore leg..I can still tell the difference between chicken **** and chicken salad...

Fire Away !!! Gimme yore best shot...you're still pretty high up on my list of "OK Folks"...:bounce:

__________________________



JOHNNY QUEST said:


> i am sorry jim. your just such a great person that i like messin with ya.
> i thought you might get a kik out of those old wind up airplanes. it took me 3 days to find that video. i had a wind up or 2 myself. i was just to poor to get a motor angelsm . don't write me out yet lol.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Thanks jim. i have been thinkin i want one of your specialty pens to cherrish for eternity. could you make me a special one with pearl body and silver lookin hardware. woodcrafters has the pearlish material. Ryan is a good dude and will hook you up with all you need. it would be an honor to have one of yours..

send me a bill 
randall


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Ya got it, Randall....can make it out of acrylic pearl ...or if you would prefer, just all antler..has a few brown specs in most of it, but makes a beautiful pen. Got a good supply of antler on hand now..Haute/Blake really loaded me up..Thanks again, Blake... Got plenty of the silver finish kits on hand so no problem there..You're welcome to drop by the casa and poke around my 'collection' LOL..Got about a hunnert here and another 50 at the store. Jode came by last week and picked out his dozen from the benefit. He only took 10 since I think the selection kinda got to him. LOL

Lemme know...PM, phone or on here...Just lookin' for an excuse to grind out some more. 

Jim

__________________

"send me a bill 
randall".....

as to above part of it...you know your money won't spend up here in the Big City..LOL:wink:


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Speaking of Jodes', I should be getting his back from the engraver soon. This is going to be one beautiful pen.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

I'll bet it will be beautiful, Bill...You shoulda thought about contacting Trod about engraving. If he don't have the equipment...bet he would leap at a chance to get some....and use it about TWO WEEKS..LOL:dance:


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

jim i think an acrylic pearl would be great. 

with a heavy duty clip. i always break those.



randall


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Tortuga said:


> I'll bet it will be beautiful, Bill...You shoulda thought about contacting Trod about engraving. If he don't have the equipment...bet he would leap at a chance to get some....and use it about TWO WEEKS..LOL:dance:


LOL I would love to have one but they start about 5 grand, so I'll send them out to be done LOL It takes time for all the shipping and he stays very busy but once he gets it, it's fast. The details are just incredible.


----------

